# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  لو اطلع الناس على مافي قلوب البعض ، لما تصافحوا إلا بالسيوف.

## احمد ابو انس

قال عمر ابن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: 
لو اطلع الناس على مافي قلوب البعض ، لما تصافحوا إلا بالسيوف.

ما صحة هذا الأثر؟

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

نفع الله بك .
الأثر لا يصح .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاك الله خيرا شيخنا

----------


## حمووود

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله كل خير ونفع بكم الاسلام والمسلمين
جاءني الاثر هذا وبحثت عنه ووجدت هذا الموضوع وقلت له ان الاثر لايصح
قال ليش مايصح قلت الصحابه رضي الله عنهم جميعاً قلوبهم قلبٍ واحد وهم افضل القرون 
الامر الثاني ان هذا شيء في القلوب لا يعلمه الا الله سبحانه وتعالى فلو ان عمر رضي الله عنه 
قالها في زمن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم واقره النبي على ذلك لااسلمنا لهذا الامر اذا صححوه اهل الحديث 
والعلماء 
فاستشهد بآيه .قال الله تعالى (ونزعنا مافي صدورهم من غل ...)الايه 
معنى كلامه انه استشهد بالايه لما في قلوب المسلمين من بغضا وشحناء بينهم فاذا دخلوا الجنه انتزعت منهم 

الامر الاخر هذا الكلام فيه من اثارة الشحناء بين الناس وليس هذا من خلق عمر ولا خلق الصحابه رضي الله عنهم اجمعين 
هذا تحليل بسيط مني وانا لست بأهل للعلم وليس لدي علم 
افيدونا في صحة الاثر بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## احمد ابو انس

للرفع.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

للرفع.

----------

